# business links



## thai-pete (Jun 8, 2009)

King Silk;142054] iam looking for a way to make contact with mix race couples in thailand ( thai woman - expat man ) for a business link could you help .


----------



## thai-pete (Jun 8, 2009)

looking for mix race couple's in thailand ( thai woman - other man ) for a business link any body in thailand that could help it will be most helpfull . thanks thai-pete


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Unless ur looking for (expat man - thai dog(s)) King Silk can't help you!


----------



## Sirdar (Dec 1, 2008)

*Making Contact*



thai-pete said:


> King Silk;142054] iam looking for a way to make contact with mix race couples in thailand ( thai woman - expat man ) for a business link could you help .


I am English mrried to a Thai woman. I have a Post Grad qualification in Business Management. Am I any use?

Sirdar


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

thai-pete said:


> King Silk;142054] iam looking for a way to make contact with mix race couples in thailand ( thai woman - expat man ) for a business link could you help .


Being a little sceptical (having had every scam imaginable thrown at me - and failed of course), can I ask why you want mixed couples in Thailand?


----------



## thai-pete (Jun 8, 2009)

*business link*



Sirdar said:


> I am English mrried to a Thai woman. I have a Post Grad qualification in Business Management. Am I any use?
> 
> Sirdar


yes maybe , looking for couples to act as main agents in there province for a dating agency , the pay would be good . would run a team of field agents geting names for the thai partner to interview and sign up on the site . what do you think ? ...


----------



## thai-pete (Jun 8, 2009)

*business link*



KhwaamLap said:


> Being a little sceptical (having had every scam imaginable thrown at me - and failed of course), can I ask why you want mixed couples in Thailand?


i do not have a any scam intened , and can understand you being sceptical , why i want them is to act as agents in there provinces , with field agents geting names for them to interview to join a dating agency will be good pay as well what do you think ?......


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry guys, this all started off a bit vague, but business opportunities etc is out of bounds for this forum, unless the thai pete wants to upgrade to premium membership...

I'm going to graft this off topic bit on to the other thread which will then be locked. If it disappears altogether (which technically it should), no offence, but I should have noticed this thread earlier...


----------

